# Sawyer



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I haven't been on here in quite a while so I don't know if many people remember us. I got Sawyer when he was 6 months old. He only made it until 2 1/2. I had to have him put down this morning. It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do. He was always known for getting into trouble and eating things... This time I still don't know what he ate. He was throwing up fabric a few days ago. I took him to the vets and they did a barium test, with x-rays. They couldn't see a blockage on the xrays but nothing was moving past his small intestines. They decided to keep him for the weekend and thank the Lord they actually decided I could take him home last night, and just bring him back in the morning. He took a turn for the worse at around midnight, and started throwing up again at about 5am. When I brought him back I was pretty sure it was the last time he was going to be coming out of the vets. Unfortunately I was right. I'm so thankful still that I got to have him home last night. One last time to cuddle and brush him and thank him for everything. He had been a pain in the butt since the day I got him, but he was such a sweetheart too and I loved him to bits. I can't believe he's gone already. He was still so young!
3 pics, one with him and his favourite teddy. The second is us last night, and the 3rd was the "are you fricking kidding me?" look he gave when I faced my blowdryer at him and turned it away whenever he looked up lol.
I still can't stop crying :'(


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh I am so so very sorry for your loss. What a sad thing to happen to Sawyer. I am sure your love for Sawyer will never diminish.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss - so tragic to lose him so young..


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry! He was a beautiful boy!!! May time ease your pain!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

He is out of pain now. Sorry for your loss. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm sorry for your pain and the loss of Sawyer. I was looking at your journal and I realized what a tremendous impact you had on him - you clearly made his life better. It is tragic that he was with you for only a short time, but a blessing that he enriched your life and you brought joy into his. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Aww.. my heart goes out to you. Sawyer had a good life with you for his short stay.. may he Rest In Peace.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry - he was such a beautiful dog, and you had so few years together. Sleep well, Sawyer, until you are all together again.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

What a beautiful boy. So sad that he is gone and you are missing him. He was loved and his memory goes on.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. We will never forget that beautiful boy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Heartbreaking. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't stop thinking about you and S. It is strange how some dogs on here just pull at your heartstring. S. was one of those dogs for me. I remember getting on your case about not giving him enough time to go potty in the mornings and you took it on the chin and did not even get mad at me... I remember his little itchy head and how he gave you a fit on the leash, but soon came around. I always read every one of your post and all your threads about your sweet boy. So sorry for your loss. I hope to hear about another dog soon that is easy and just what you hoped for. I will miss him.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry! I well remember your impish Sawyer and his endless antics. And how committed you remained to him. Saddens me deeply to hear this devastating news. I am glad he was at home with you for his last night on this side of The Rainbow Bridge. My heart goes out to you for his untimely passing. Seek the company and support of understanding friends and family. And whenever you want to come back here to talk about him, many hearts and ears await.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh no! ): I am so, so so sorry for your loss. This breaks my heart to hear.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> I can't stop thinking about you and S. It is strange how some dogs on here just pull at your heartstring. S. was one of those dogs for me. I remember getting on your case about not giving him enough time to go potty in the mornings and you took it on the chin and did not even get mad at me... I remember his little itchy head and how he gave you a fit on the leash, but soon came around. I always read every one of your post and all your threads about your sweet boy. So sorry for your loss. I hope to hear about another dog soon that is easy and just what you hoped for. I will miss him.


You just made me tear up a bit. In his last few minutes with me I made sure I just kept scratching his head how he always liked it. Particularly his chin  He had been doing so well and about a month ago I was like yeah, I should really update the poodleforum people on his progress! But never got around to it. Until now  I'm happy to say I think one day I will be getting another spoo. I'll do my research though this time. I loved that boy but do know now that proper research is worth it. He was a total sweetheart but he had some serious issues too. He got SO much better with dogs by the end, sometimes he would just have play dates! He never did learn to stop lunging at cars though. He was a stubborn little bugger! I had been working on target training with him. With both tapping a "wand" with his nose, and using a lid to tap things with his paws. He learned some pretty cool tricks and I absolutely loved when he would cross his paws for me. I had a lot of good times with him and think he had a pretty good life, but I know he did have social anxiety or some sort of problem and think that would've been a struggle for the rest of his life. He was never comfortable in crowds, and always very uptight when we went for walks. I am taking a bit of comfort knowing he won't be stressed about those things anymore. Relief for him. However I'd still much rather he be here with me and we just keep working on it  Today I'm able to look back on the good times and smile. Yesterday I couldn't get out of bed, I was just crying and crying but I guess we're making progress. Part of me doesn't want to. I want to keep bawling my eyes out and being miserable without him, but I know that's not going to bring him back. I know he loved seeing me happy, and if nothing else, it makes me want to appreciate what little time I have left with Piko because apparently it won't last forever. Anyone who reads this, give your doggies a hug, and make sure you show them how much you love them!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Also, I never thought I'd miss being squished into a tiny corner on my own bed. It's so empty now


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It must be even more difficult with such a young guy. Words can't make up for the loss, nor can we really feel what you do right now, but I do know that everyone's thoughts and sentiments do help. Take care.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

This is so heartbreaking...I am so sorry for your loss! I am glad that you got to have him with you before he went to the bridge. I know he knew how much he was loved. He will always be with you in your heart. Poodle hugs and prayers for you!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of Sawyer. So young to leave you on this earth. He was such a beautiful poodle - my deepest condolences. Hugs and prayers to you.
Sylvia & the Girls :hug:


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Rollie*

I am so sorry about your loss of Sawyer. Of course I remember you---you are a kindred spirit of horses and I will never forget Rollie :ridinghorse: [and now Sawyer]. I am so sorry. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hugs and Condolences.....So many of us here got to know Sawyer and you, and we know how you never gave up on him, even when he was at his worst. Your love of him showed in that! Find peace in the knowledge that you gave it your all, and if anything, Sawyer left you with a gift..........He taught you to love unconditionally and he taught you patience!


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sawyer. I'm glad he got to spend his last night at home with you though. Sending virtual poodle love <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just saw all this and want to say I am very sorry to hear about this sad, sad news. I hope you will find peace in knowing he is free of his pains and that you gave him a great life even though it was way too short.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. Two and a half is way too young. Very heartbreaking. Hugs.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Big hugs from us, so sorry to hear the news.
x x x


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I will miss reading about you and Sawyer, he was a character. He was meant to find you. You gave him a chance at life. You helped him be as happy and secure as he could be. Someone else most likely, would not have worked so hard nor loved him so much. I hope you keep your fond memories of him close in your heart. And you will find your way to another poodle to love.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

It finally hit me today that he's gone. I was bawling the first day, but after a couple I had to get back to work and just sort of pushed it out of my mind. Not forgetting him, but just not making myself hurt by focusing on it. Well today I finally gave up. I just started bawling and haven't stopped. I miss him so much and just want him back! :'(


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know you loved him and that he loved you and that both your lives were enriched by the time you shared. 

Hugs.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He was such a great guy and I loved hearing about his antics. I am so sorry to hear about Sawyer.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sawyersmomma said:


> It finally hit me today that he's gone. I was bawling the first day, but after a couple I had to get back to work and just sort of pushed it out of my mind. Not forgetting him, but just not making myself hurt by focusing on it. *Well today I finally gave up. I just started bawling and haven't stopped. I miss him so much and just want him back!* :'(


That's part of the process. It's gonna take awhile. It has for me. Heck, I'm getting all misty just responding to your post. Beau passed in May and I still get teary eyed looking at pics or just thinking of him. As happy as I am about the new puppy on the way I still miss the old boy. I know it's tough. Over time though things start to smooth themselves out and the sadness you feel gives way to fond memories. Even the things he did that made you mad when he was here you'll look back on with a smile. I'm really sorry about your loss.

Rick


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wept for Flissy every day for three months. It is now nearly five years, and I still tear up thinking about her. But Sophy and Poppy have brought me so much comfort - I hope that you can soon find the right pup to help bridge the aching void. When you do, I think you will realise all over again how much you learned through living with Sawyer, and how much his life will continue to enrich yours, and that of all your future dogs, and that the happy memories gradually take over from the overwhelming sense of loss.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry  

Hugs to you!

Really the only thing that really snaps me out of mourning is a new puppy, and even then it leaves me missing the things my previous dog(s) did.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mourning is very unpredictable and unique for each of us and different for each loss we suffer. I think you will be fine, be patient with yourself and your process. If we didn't have days like you just had, we would not have our humanity.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your great loss. He lives on in memory though, always enjoyed seeing the posts and pictures. Condolences


----------



## Redspoo (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm new to the forum but lurking for quite sometime. I'd been reading your posts about Sawyer, and now saddened by the loss of your beautiful boy. I keep thinking also that I'd miss being squished into a little corner of the bed if it had been my boy. So sorry for your loss. :-(




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm really sorry for your loss :Cry: ... Do you mind if I ask what he ingested? Why didn't the vet do surgery? It's fine if you rather not talk about it.

Again I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry! The grieving process in unique to each of us and you are doing it your own way. My heart hurts for you. xo


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh, I'm so very sorry for your loss. He was too young to go. It's going to take a while for the pain to ease up. Everyone does grieve differently, that's for sure. Don't try to hold anything in though. Feel your pain, cry, write poems, look at photos and remember happy times. These things seemed to help me anyway. So very, very sorry for your pain. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh man my heart breaks for you! I wish you happy thoughts and some heart mending. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

